# Backflow testing



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

How could I learn more about this area? Also, does anybody know where I can get certified?

I am just willing to learn more in this area.

thanks in advanced.


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

What area are you in? I have my back flow cert. here in Idaho. It takes 7 days to in the cert then you have to re-new every 2 years.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Moscow said:


> What area are you in? I have my back flow cert. here in Idaho. It takes 7 days to in the cert then you have to re-new every 2 years.


 
I live in tampa,florida.

I visted the abpa website and got a little information on the testing.

How do I study for the exam? Also, it says I need training. Where do you get that if you don't have "hands-on" training.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

A $500 class in my area--one week, 40 hrs. Plus about $1,000 in equipment.

Moscow, what do you get for testing in your area. I am currently bidding a community college with 8 facilities and probably 35-40 preventers total.

Just curious what others are charging for larger commercial contracts.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> A $500 class in my area--one week, 40 hrs. Plus about $1,000 in equipment.
> 
> Moscow, what do you get for testing in your area. I am currently bidding a community college with 8 facilities and probably 35-40 preventers total.
> 
> Just curious what others are charging for larger commercial contracts.


 
Testing here is required at least once every year. Is that what it is there?

Once you bid on that contract do you have to keep bidding every year or do you get a contract to do it for the next say 5 years?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Twice a year here... Depends on who you're contracting with. The guy I'm working with is the new Director of Facilities for the school. He's cleaning up a bunch of messes from his predecessor--contracts with companies who didn't do the work or did it half-assed, but still billed them & got paid.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Twice a year here... Depends on who you're contracting with. The guy I'm working with is the new Director of Facilities for the school. He's cleaning up a bunch of messes from his predecessor--contracts with companies who didn't do the work or did it half-assed, but still billed them & got paid.


 
Nice, Just curious is it more than testing? I am in the early stages of researching all this but who fixes it? Can you fix it? Is that what you learn when you study backflow? Testing AND fixing?

Please let me know.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

The class also teaches how to repair, maintain, replace, etc.

I'm learning this mostly from a GC perspective as I go. I'm bidding this along with a number of other maintenance items for the school. 

I have a plumber who works for me full-time off & on, and he is attending the class & getting the equipment so we can go out & contract more of this kind of work for other facilities.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> The class also teaches how to repair, maintain, replace, etc.
> 
> I'm learning this mostly from a GC perspective as I go. I'm bidding this along with a number of other maintenance items for the school.
> 
> I have a plumber who works for me full-time off & on, and he is attending the class & getting the equipment so we can go out & contract more of this kind of work for other facilities.


 
So it is a $500 dollar class. Who is administrating this class/test? Is it the ABPA?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

A local mechanical school.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Also, how much average you bidding for a job like that? Just a community college or something.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

I appreciate your time. I will update you with more information as I get more and my progress.


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

ChrWright said:


> A $500 class in my area--one week, 40 hrs. Plus about $1,000 in equipment.
> 
> Moscow, what do you get for testing in your area. I am currently bidding a community college with 8 facilities and probably 35-40 preventers total.
> 
> Just curious what others are charging for larger commercial contracts.


I can't test anymore but I keep the cert up because it helps me with inspections. The going rate here is from 50 to 80 dollars a back flow. I make all testers give me a report after they are done testing and I keep it in my data base so after a year is up I can call and find out why they have not been tested.


As for re-pair of them it it T&M


----------



## Plumber (Apr 19, 2007)

*Mechanical School*

Chris,

Which school is your guy going to?? I've did a mild research where to go and I haven't found much infomation yet. If you wouldn't mind passing the info of which school it is I would appreciate it. 

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Mechanical Skills, New York & Sherman I believe.

http://www.insbc.org/


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Moscow said:


> I can't test anymore but I keep the cert up because it helps me with inspections. The going rate here is from 50 to 80 dollars a back flow. I make all testers give me a report after they are done testing and I keep it in my data base so after a year is up I can call and find out why they have not been tested.
> 
> 
> As for re-pair of them it it T&M


 
What buildings need to have backflow inspections?


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

pyroracing85 said:


> What buildings need to have backflow inspections?[/QUOT
> 
> Any building that has a backflow perventer in it.


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey pyro just a thought,you need a plumbing license to work on potable water in 90% of the country. Just being certified in BF doesn't mean you can go out and work on them.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BigMikeB said:


> Hey pyro just a thought,you need a plumbing license to work on potable water in 90% of the country. Just being certified in BF doesn't mean you can go out and work on them.


He can't get a certification in backflow unless he is a licensed plumber in 90% of the country either.


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> He can't get a certification in backflow unless he is a licensed plumber in 90% of the country either.


Not true here you can test them you can repair them just as long as you have the cert. to do it. However you can not install them inside a building, out side anybody can install them just as long as you have a permit.


----------

